

Show HN: transit.js - pranavrc
http://onloop.net/transit

======
mmaia
Nice. I'll try it. But it would be great if you could parse data directly from
GTFS.

~~~
pranavrc
Thanks! To tell you the truth, I didn't know about GTFS until after I finished
it up, and I'm working on GTFS support now :)

